# Giant globes



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

New York (Queens)









Manila (Pasay)









Any more?


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Universal Studios, Hollywood, Los Angeles, CA, USA









Universal Studios, Orlando, FL, USA


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Not sure if this one counts but Beijing, China 2008 Olympic


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

:lol:, I too don't know if this counts.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Globen, Stockholm*

How about the worlds biggest spheric building, the Globen in Stockholm, Sweden?  










Now you can also go with a skylift and get a great view of the city-


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like a nuclear power plant...


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Does the moon count also?

A giant moon inside the Gasometer of Oberhausen


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ Didn't this use to be a giant sun?


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

^That depends on the projected lights 

Anyway, it is very impressive. Too bad you live on the other side of the world, otherwise i'd recommend a visit to this Gasometer.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Karachi










Islamabad


----------



## philvia (Jun 22, 2006)

another one in nyc, columbus circle












and then of course the atlas, rockefeller center


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

Shanghai Globes Building


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Corporate Centre One - The Gold Coast, Australia


----------



## Botswana (Aug 29, 2009)

Epcot Center in Orlando, Florida.










Source: http://www.sustainy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/florida-disney-world-epcot-center.jpg


----------



## archiholic (Mar 19, 2008)

Jakarta, Indonesia


----------

